# Got yelled at by a co-worker and still fine



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Got yelled at by a co-worker in front of other co-workers and I'm still fine. Hardly physically anxious or terribly butthurt. Thinking about it a _little_ but I'm sure I'll forget (or put the incident to the back of my mind) in a day or two. But of course I am thinking about it because I decided to post about it here. I'm not even really shaken up and I'm still able to operate and even still socialize perfectly.

I couldn't think of a good enough response at the time though, either I forgot to take my meds last night or I got a rough night of sleep and wasn't fully awake. There will be more days to come and get the chance to rebuttle even harder

The good thing is I really think I developed a thick skin over this past last year


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Well done for not letting it get to you. Stay strong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmmmm, that coworker had a MAALOX moment.
Yeah, keeping your cool is good. Well done.


----------



## Chrissysoul (May 14, 2013)

Yeah!!! Awesome. That is an accomplishment!!


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Way to go. But why is this coworker yelling at you? I don't mean the details, I mean WHY is this person behaving this way in a work setting? Despite you not being phased by it, this still crosses the line and it should be brought to a manager's attention.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

itsjustin said:


> Way to go. But why is this coworker yelling at you? I don't mean the details, I mean WHY is this person behaving this way in a work setting? Despite you not being phased by it, this still crosses the line and it should be brought to a manager's attention.


Just work antics, its all in 'fun'.

But it just happened again today just before I got off work but this time in front of other people, felt affected by it for like 30 minutes afterwards but the bad feeling is waning

The fact that it happened in front of some other people makes me feel bad because I felt humilated, but then again I _shouldn't_ worry about it and in the grand scheme of things what happened was insignificant. I sure as hell don't think other people think its a big deal, only me probably. And I'm sure some people go through worse, where jobs where the customer yells

_So what_ if I got humiliated? (or at least felt it)

edit; totally (feel) okay now. No anxiety or pressure on chest. Just gotta stop thinking about it now


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> Just work antics, its all in 'fun'.
> 
> But it just happened again today just before I got off work but this time in front of other people, felt affected by it for like 30 minutes afterwards but the bad feeling is waning
> 
> ...


Yelling a second time... and humiliation is not 'fun'. I hope this person doesn't become physically violent. If he/she is verbally abusive to you, I'd start worrying.

I could get pushed off my bike and get a scraped knee. Just because it'll heal and the pain wears off after a while doesn't mean all is forgiven and they don't have to be held accountable.

I am legit worried about this coworker.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I that wasn't worse enough, my sister's friend used to be a co-worker of mine and she did actually yell at me too. I see her sometimes and I kind of give her the fake phony smile pretending that I like her when really, I don't. I do say rude comments about her behind her back though. She used to be a big loner like me in high school and I was nice enough to accept her. Now that she got a makeover, she thinks she's better than me. Nope. You're not. Just delusional.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Omgblood said:


> But it just happened again today just before I got off work but this time in front of other people, felt affected by it for like 30 minutes afterwards but the bad feeling is waning
> ...
> _So what_ if I got humiliated? (or at least felt it)
> 
> edit; totally (feel) okay now. No anxiety or pressure on chest. Just gotta stop thinking about it now


It's all well and good but don't make it a habit now, ok? 

(methinks an assertiveness book would come in handy)


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

masterridley said:


> It's all well and good but don't make it a habit now, ok?
> 
> (methinks an assertiveness book would come in handy)


Actually he was just getting back at me for me yelling at him earlier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

well, now you know that it won't be so bad .
That's the way to approach things - we put too much into things!


----------

